# NREMT Voucher



## waitjoshhills (Dec 4, 2009)

hey!

I was wondering, I got this voucher from the school I went to for state testing and I didn't pass my NREMT. Do I need to get another voucher or does that work 3 times or something? just curious cause I am totally ready to test and I have no clue?

thanks


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Dec 4, 2009)

chances are if they gave you a voucher to take the test and didnt pass, if they pay for it they will probably only pay for your first shot at taking the test so chances are youll have to pay for you second try out of pocket. I believe it $70 each time you take the test. Best bet is to talk to your school and ask them, they would be the only ones that can tell you for sure what they will do.


----------



## flhtci01 (Dec 4, 2009)

Was it an Authorization to Test (ATT)letter?  

Your best bet is to log onto your NREMT account, find your results and follow the instructions there.  You will need and have to pay for another ATT letter (test fee).


----------

